# Waarom gebruik je Gentoo ?

## garo

Waarom gebruik jij Gentoo en geen andere distributie ?

----------

## progster

ik vind het nogal dom hetzelfde poll ook nog is in het nederlands te zetten...

Anyway ik heb het gehouden (meeste distro's come and go bij mij) vanwege het portage systeem

~Progster

----------

## aequitas

Ik heb al veelen linux dists gebruikt, maar gentoo is toch echt de beste, simple en toch uitgebreid. En ik heb met een install gentoo meer linux geleerd dan met alle andere dists die ik tot nu toe gehad heb.

Wrom ik tijdens de installatie gentoo zo fijn vond is omdat ik alle dingen die ik nodig heb erbij had zitten bv een tekst editor, als een vi newbie kom je bij andere distro's niet echt verder. 

En het was de eerst installatie waar ik echt het gevoel had dat ik linux aan het installeren was en niet zo'n aftreksel van een windoos install menu voor me kreeg.

Gentoo rules!

----------

## spufi

Ongeveer dezelfde reden: ook alle soorten distros al geprobeerd.

'k moet wel zeggen da'k van de out-of-the-box dingen 'k Mandrake echt wel de beste vind.

Nadeel van dat pakket is zoals je zegt, dat je er amper iets mee bijleert.

en natuurlijk dat overheerlijke portage systeem! 

Gentoo rocks ... most of the time  :Wink: 

----------

## Supox

De reden waarom ik gentoo gebruik is, omdat ik een hekel heb gekregen aan de overhead die je hebt bij een rpm-distro(redhat&co). Na mijn overstap op o.a. op Debian(zeer tijdelijk, slechte hw-support) en JBLinux(stuk beter), heb ik dus gentoo geprobeerd en ben verslaafd geraakt aan het voorbijvliegen van de gcc-strings met de nodige compileeropties. Daarnaast heeft het in mijn ogen, als 1 van de weinige distro's ook echt documentatie die duidelijk&helder en diep genoeg waren om echt alles aan de praat te kunnen krijgen. Helaas en dat moet ik dus wel zeggen, is de documentatie hier en daar best wel gedateerd en mag dit best wel een keertje opgeschoond worden. Zo heb ik al wat schoonheidsfoutjes in de security-guide doorstuurd, maar die zijn tot dusver nog steeds niet benut:(. Daarnaast bevatte de desktop-guide onjuistheden voor o.a. de alsa-installatie in het rc-update deel bijvoorbeeld.

----------

## water

Ik heb een paar keer Redhat geinstalleerd, maar het draaide voor geen meter. Gentoo gaat daartegen als een speer om mijn P3-550. Verder leer je een hoop en vindt ik het geniaal hoe simpel je iets kunt maken met een stel bash-scripts en wat config-files.

----------

## biroed

Slackware en Debian zijn disro's die me ook wel bevielen.

Alleen bij slack zit je met het dependencies probleem, en Debian is te oud.

Het grote voordeel van Debian is het apt-get gebeuren maar dat vindt je ook bij Gentoo.(portage)

Gentoo is in dit geval "best of both worlds"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zwik

Ik gebruik Gentoo omdat ik eerst LFS gebruikte (http://www.linuxfromscratch.org). Dan vraag je jezelf natuurlijk af waarom  :Wink:  .

Toen ik nog LFS draaide maakte ik zelf scripts om installeren wat makkelijker te maken. Toen ik van Gentoo hoorde ben ik meteen overgestapt en vond het heerlijk werken. Je blijft je C[XX]Flags gewoon behouden. Tevens werkt het portage systeem echt heerlijk. De USE variabele werkt ook heerlijk. Zo vergeet je bijvoorbeeld geen extra opties mee te geven voor tijdens het compileren. Het enigeste nadeel van het portage systeem vind ik dat er nog niet al te veel programma's inzitten, dus daar zou ik nog graag verbeteringen in willen zien. 

Dus Gentoo zet hem op!!

----------

## sgaap

Ik draai eigenlijk alleen gentoo om 2 redenen:

1. nieuwe software

2. werkende software 

Ik draaide hiervoor debian met bergen experimental packages die vaak maar half werkte (zoals gnome 2), in gentoo werkte alles wel  :Wink: 

Helaas heb ik met gentoo af en toe nog wel eens waizge dingen zoals (1x) een spontane reboot, niet goed afsluiten van de pc, x volledig vast en 1x werden mn kernel modules niet meer geladen (wel handmatig)..

Ach ja, daarnaast draait t allemaal super (niet dat ik zoveel merk van het zelf compilen van spul)

----------

## Cr4s|-|

Ben begonnen met suse, installeerde gemakkelijk en daar heb ik de eerste keer linux gezien. Daarna wou ik een soort LFS installeren en om nog meer bij te leren ben ik overgegaan naar Gentoo

en de 4 installaties (mijn 4 servers en server voor de lanparty) heb ik mega veel geleerd over linux. fdisk, rc, init.d allemaal onbekende voor mij maar sinds gentoo kan ik mijn eigen opstart script maken en dergelijke.

tis echt een mega distri en ik raad het ook iedereen aan om te installeren als ze echt iets willen leren van linux !

----------

## theBlackDragon

Ben begonnen mee RedHat (6.0), da was mijn eerste Linux distri en daar ben ik bij gebleven totdat de upgrademogelijkheden ('t gebrek daaraan) me begonnen te ergeren. Wou eerst overstappen naar Debian, maar geraakte langs geen kanten wijs uit de documentatie. Toen heb ik Gentoo ontdekt.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Leafy-dono

*Looks at member-status* Hey, 'ben n00b ^_^;;

Anyway, ik gebruik gentoo omdat het me behoorlijk wat tijd bespaard, en ik ben een persoon die weinig tij d heeft (wie niet  :Razz: ). Op m'n andere bak however ben ik zelf bezig met Linux From Scratch.

----------

## zwik

 *Leafy-dono wrote:*   

> *Looks at member-status* Hey, 'ben n00b ^_^;;
> 
> Anyway, ik gebruik gentoo omdat het me behoorlijk wat tijd bespaard, en ik ben een persoon die weinig tij d heeft (wie niet ). Op m'n andere bak however ben ik zelf bezig met Linux From Scratch.

 

LFS willen draaien wanneer je weinig tijd hebt lijkt me beetje lastig, evenals gentoo en weinig tijd hebben  :Confused:  . Je moet immers alles compilen.

Whatever  :Smile:  .

----------

## Leafy-dono

 *zwik wrote:*   

>  *Leafy-dono wrote:*   *Looks at member-status* Hey, 'ben n00b ^_^;;
> 
> Anyway, ik gebruik gentoo omdat het me behoorlijk wat tijd bespaard, en ik ben een persoon die weinig tij d heeft (wie niet ). Op m'n andere bak however ben ik zelf bezig met Linux From Scratch. 
> 
> LFS willen draaien wanneer je weinig tijd hebt lijkt me beetje lastig, evenals gentoo en weinig tijd hebben  . Je moet immers alles compilen.
> ...

 

Ja,  alles compilen, maar /me dual AMD Athlon MP2000+ hebben  :Razz: 

Een complete gentoo install vanaf stage 1 duurt mij rond de 2 - 3 uurtjes  :Smile: 

[EDIT]Damn, moet je m'n spelling zien :s........ Oh whel  :Smile: [/EDIT]

----------

## zwik

 *Leafy-dono wrote:*   

>  *zwik wrote:*    *Leafy-dono wrote:*   *Looks at member-status* Hey, 'ben n00b ^_^;;
> 
> Anyway, ik gebruik gentoo omdat het me behoorlijk wat tijd bespaard, en ik ben een persoon die weinig tij d heeft (wie niet ). Op m'n andere bak however ben ik zelf bezig met Linux From Scratch. 
> 
> LFS willen draaien wanneer je weinig tijd hebt lijkt me beetje lastig, evenals gentoo en weinig tijd hebben  . Je moet immers alles compilen.
> ...

 

/me bied zijn Pentium3 @ 450 MHz aan om te ruilen  :Razz:  . Ik doe alleen op de bootstrap al 6 uur  :Surprised:  .

----------

## iToby

windows doet het niet  :Smile: 

ik heb nix tegen Linux ofzo hoor (opzich best veel tegen windows [microsoft]) maar het is allemaal zo ingewikkeld hier.. windows ben ik mee opgegroeid.. dat is niet ingewikkeld voor me..

----------

## rdvrey

Ik gebruik Linux omdat :

Met 85 procent winst en de ontelbare bugs, en de geslotenheid van Microsoft, Ik me verselijk genomen voel!

Ik gebruik Gentoo omdat ik daarbij niet vast loop in een distributie versie van 'n leverancier. Van Suse heb ik veel kunnen leren en als beginneling kun je denk ik het beste met zo'n distributie beginnen. Maar na verloop van tijd loop je vast met de security updates. En dat moet je weer een nieuwe distro kopen en alles opnieuw installeren. Portage kan realtime updaten. Fantastisch !!!!!

Robert

----------

## SeJo

ik heb al verschillende distro's geprobeerd, suse, redhat, debian, mandrake (brr--nog altijd nachtmerries), slackware, freebsd etc...

De enige die ik nog niet getest heb is de linux from scratch en dat zal nog ff duren... 

Gentoo is voor mij een speed machine, ik kies zelf wat ik erop wil en wat ik niet wil. geen onnoemelijk aantal aan dependencies libs die worden gedownload en geinstalleerd zonder je het weet... 

inderdaad een realtime updating, en f*cking zalig om te installeren...

komaan mensen wie houd niet van een beetje moeten zoeken testen uitproberen en vloeken tot je de kick krijgt dat het gelukt is!

geef mij maar gentoo... op iedere pc die ik gebruik staat het en is het het enige dat ik gebruik...

btw vergelijking met windows --> wie vergelijkt nu een baby met een iemand die de iron man heeft gewonnen? tsss

redhat: nice als eerste distro, vervelend na een tijd (lange opstart veel teveel daemons, teveel dependencies moeten opgelost worden, log en neemt veel plaats in)

mandrake: breek mijn muil ni open!

debian: nice maar ook iets te log en iets te onnatuurlijk voor mij, apt-get is wel een nice toolke

derest, tja... elk heeft zijn voordelen, maar sommigen zijn minder handig om in te werken, andere zijn te traag, anderen vragen teveel werk etc..

greets

ps gentoo still rocks

----------

## heijs

Debian liep te ver achter en ik test graag nieuwe distributies

Gentoo bevalt me op het moment prima, vooral omdat nieuwe ebuilds zo makkelijk te schrijven zijn...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Zeeland

Ik gebruik gentoo, omdat het de eerste Linux distributie is waar ik tevreden over ben.

----------

